# Metal Legend Ronnie James Dio, dead at 67.



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2010)

*



			Today my heart is broken, Ronnie passed away at  7:45am 16th May.
Many, many friends and family were able to say  their private good-byes
before he peacefully passed away. Ronnie knew  how much he
was loved by all.  We so appreciate the love and support  that you have
all given us.  Please give us a few days of privacy to  deal... with this
terrible loss. Please know he  loved you all and his music will live on forever. Wendy
		
Click to expand...

*
Official notice was made on his web site, and official Facebook page.
He will be missed.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 16, 2010)

Well, Jack Black can finally be the king.

RIP Ronnie!
Loved Ya!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2010)

RJD encounters Jack Black
[yt]oLOzKtSuPBE[/yt]

Ronnie talks about his time with Elf, Rainbow, Black Sabbath and  Dio
[yt]lhe75FXvD8I[/yt]


----------



## Carol (May 16, 2010)

Very sad to hear this news   

Rest in peace, Ronnie.  Thanks for rockin' us silly.  :asian:


----------



## SensibleManiac (May 16, 2010)

RIP, I remember seeing RJD on the Dream Evil tour.
It's crazy how time flies.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 16, 2010)

That physically small man with the huge voice was responsible for some of my favourite rock music.  Rainbow Rising was rainbows greatest work and Heaven and Hell was arguably Sabbaths best ever album - both owe their power to the passion of Dio's voice.

Fare thee well, Minstrel ...


----------



## Matthew McMullen (May 16, 2010)

He will be missed but his music will live on I grew up listening to Dio and his voice was on that you could pick out very easily not like some of the music today.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 16, 2010)




----------



## seasoned (May 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Omar B (May 16, 2010)

I'm beyond words.  My favorite singer, gone.  It's pretty shocking.  I've been listening to Black Sabbath and Rainbow all day.

BTW, if anyways has the Heaven And Hell live DVD from NY, I'm in there.


----------



## shesulsa (May 17, 2010)

RIP, Ronnie.


----------



## terryl965 (May 17, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 17, 2010)

Rip


----------



## Dave Leverich (May 17, 2010)

Scott said it best...
"Horns at half mast. Such a huge loss." - Scott Ian

Rest in Peace Ronnie, thanks for being one of the founders of a phenomenal movement.


----------



## bluekey88 (May 17, 2010)

I got to see Dio with Heaven and Hell last year when they were touring briefly with Judas Priest.  It was a birthday gift to my son (a metal head if ever there was one).  What a great show...I feel fortunate to have been there and am saddened that it's not somehting I'll be able to repeat.

RIP.

Music lost a talent and an icon.


----------



## Omar B (May 17, 2010)

I guess that I can be glad because like you I saw them last year, I also saw the first Heaven And Hell show.  Dio is a guy who I never miss, solo or with the band.  

I guess now we'll start getting a glut of material on the market.  DVDs and music (they were halfway through recording Majica 2).


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (May 21, 2010)

One of the first metal shows I went to was Savatage, Megadeth and Dio (Headliner) at the West Palm Beach Auditorium in Jan 88.

 I was there for the first 2 bands, I kindda allready considered Dio "Old school Horror Metal".

 Well Old School Horror Metal Rocked the House.

 They did We Rock 2 xs and the place was nuts durring Last in Line (as they should be.)

 I went out and got anther replacment for my Dios greatest 3 days ago and have been rocking the kids with some Ronnie James.

 He was a man who was making music from Doo Wop, to 60s Pop, Psychodelica and then as a pioneer of Metal with Black Sabbath and his own band.

 I'll miss him.

 Thank you Ronnie, Rest in Peace.


----------



## fyn5000 (May 29, 2010)

I was very saddened when I heard the news of Ronnie James Dio's death.  I remember when I bought the first Blackmore's Rainbow album and saw that almost all of the members of Elf were now members of the Rainbow (Blackmore didn't need the guitarist of Elf).  The year before I had found an album called "Burning Down The Sun" by Elf (I think that was the name of the album - or something about burning the sun) at the closing of Odyssey Records in Albuquerque.  When I listened to that album I thought the lead singer had a great voice.  Then there he was with Rainbow.  That was cool.

Later I read that Ronnie James Dio was going to join Black Sabbath to replace Ozzie  (I think it I read it in Creem).  I told my friends about that and they scoffed at the idea of anybody replacing Ozzie.  I told them to wait until the album comes out and they'll see how good Dio is.   Of course they changed their minds when they heard "Heaven and Hell".

RIP Ronnie James Dio.  You will be missed.

fyn


----------

